# quark unknown error -51 and -47



## kenbae1017 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi,

I'm having so much trouble saving in Quark 6
I can't save and i get the error messages, "unknown error -51" and/or "cannot find required volume or folder...-35.. 

can anyone please help?  i even tried upgrading my antivirus to v10. still not working, though... what should i do?


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 31, 2005)

Try turning off your antivirus, could be a conflict.

Also, turn off all your quark extensions and try saving. If this allows you to save then you know one of your extensions is to blame. 

Do you use suitcase? Sometimes this extension is the culprit.

Are you saving to a network server or just your computer's hard drive?

Let us know what happens.


----------

